# Irregular periods post-partum?



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey there Mamas -- I need some insight!
My son was born in late October. Despite breastfeeding exclusively, and doing it every 2-3 hours around the clock (never ever more than 3 hours!) my period returned in mid-February before he even turned 4 months old. (I was hoping to go a lot longer without! sigh!)
That first period was funny -- heavy and long. It reminded me of the crampy icky periods I had when I was a teenager. I guess that makes sense, since my body is kind of resetting itself.
I promptly started taking the mini-pill when AF showed up. I really would like to space out the next baby a bit -- I want a VBAC and I know it's better to have some time before the next pregnancy. (Though we definitely want another child, just would like to wait a year or so.) I had had the prescription, but didn't want to start until I really needed to... and the return of AF meant it was time! (We don't get to DTD much, and when we do it's very quick and spontaneous. And we both hate condoms. So I really need a hormonal method. Luckily it hasn't impacted my supply.)
The minipill is a pain in the rumpus







-- I REALLY wish that there was a breastfeeding-friendly version of the nuvaring! But I have been taking it religiously, same time every day.
Anyway, I have not had another period since that one in February.
I do not feel pregnant, at all. I really don't think I'm pregnant.
So what's everyone's experience when Aunt Flo returns -- irregular periods? Does going on the mini-pill make it more likely that my periods will be wonky for a while?
I can't seem to find any info on this online -- lots about the initial return of AF, but nothing about how regular/irregular it will be once it shows back up.
Anyone have any experience with this?
Thanks Mamas!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have no advice about the mini pill, but my cycle(s?) have been crazy. My first bleed was for 1/2 day, but super crampy and uncomfortable, then 41 days later I bled for 2-3 days. Very weird. I took a pg test though and got a negative, so I'm hoping it's just normal re-setting like you said.

I'm really interested to hear what other people's experiences are!


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

dislocator - glad to hear that I'm not the only one!
(Not that I'm glad about our wonky periods, just glad to commiserate!)

I suppose I should really just go take a pregnancy test. But it makes me nervous to take one... if it's positive it will be OK, but it will take some mental adjusting to get used to the idea of having two babies 13 or 14 months apart! Agh!!!


----------



## Path2Felicity (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!!!

I had DD in November and got my first period at the end of January! Yen I got it again at the end of Feb... and then I spotted and had cramps again a week later... and now... nothing. I know I'm not pregnant, but I don't know what's going on


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I was just going to ask this question this morning!! I had one "normal" period at the beginning of March (DS is 10 mo, though). Now nothing. I had to reschedule a medical procedure because the nurses were worried I was pregnant.







We did FAM pre-babe, but it doesn't work too well if things aren't pretty regular.


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

An update:
Nate was born in October, and my first period was in February, then nothing.
In late April, I took a pregnancy test. I knew I was not pregnant, but I wanted to be certain! It was, thankfully, negative








Now it's June, and I've finally gotten period #2.
Got to say, I have liked NOT having periods. It's a pain in the rumpus to have it back! I'm kind of hoping it goes missing for a few months again!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had my 1st PP AF at 4 months, the 2nd was 46 days later at almost 6 months. Now I am on day 30-something. I don't know what will happen, I don't like hormonal methods, and FAM is really difficult when things are not regular (I am not getting regular enough sleep to depend on temping either). I too want a VBAC, but we aren't being very careful either. so who knows?

I was reading that your incision is as healed as it will ever be by 6 months PP, if that is any comfort to anybody.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Moving to Birth and Beyond
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Please note that this is an older thread. The topic is great, but if you decide to post just keep in mind that the OP might not need the information anymore.


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh I'm still here wombatclay! That was my update one post above









akind1, I'm sad to hear that my incision is as healed as it will ever be... it still hurts inside when I press there, though the skin still feels weird and numb. I try very hard not to touch that area... it makes me sad to this day. (But all that's a topic for the VBAC forum, not here I guess!)


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

My period is regularly irregular since returning. It came back 16 months PP after my daughter was born, and since then it's come every 6-8 weeks. *shrug* fine with me! It could come less often for all I care







(right up until I decide I want another baby - then I'd rather have more regular cycles)


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

I have never had regular cycles...until after my twins were born. Now I'm like clockwork. Four babies later! So, yeah things can definately change.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

After my 1st baby, things went to clockwork-like cycles after the first PPAF. After the second, very long, anovulatory (as best I could tell) for months and months. First cycle was 52 days, and they slowly shortened and eventually I started ovulating again. Then I got pg.









After #3, they started a little longer but not THAT long, shortened more or less, but were always (AFAICT) ovulatory. And, guess, what... pg again.


----------

